# Ever let the HO shadow?



## redline9k (May 10, 2010)

My boss and I showed up at a service upgrade the other day and the HO seemed very curious and asked if we would mind if he watched "without getting in the way".

My boss dropped a few hints that he did not approve, but ultimately let the guy watch from a distance. The guy was nice, seemed to have a genuine interest (as opposed to just making sure we didnt mess up his house), but it was a little odd being shadowed by the HO.

Have you ever let the HO watch as you do your job?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Not the home owner, but the property I was working on,.... yes.

I just do my work like usual.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, HO's, other companies electricians/apprentices (kinda rare but sometimes we end up working with other companies' guys), facilities' in-house guys, operators, mechanics, whatever. Being watched isn't a big deal to me anymore.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I used to find it annoying, but I dont really care any more.. as long as they stay the hell out of the way. But if you're going to sit down and drink a Pepsi while you watch me work.. at least offer me one too. :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It doesn't bother me when someone wants to watch..

I had the Maytag man change the drive belt on my dryer after I bought the part and tried to do it myself.. :whistling2:

I gave up and decided to stay with what I know..

The difference was he knew how to "manhandle" the drum to get the belt on

The auto mechanics blame the insurance companies for keeping me out of the service area..

One time my truck broke down by a Midas Muffler shop and the mechanic had to pull the rotor and change a bearing..

I was outside the shop and I noticed this moron letting the disc brake caliper hang by the hose.. 

That is the fastest way of ruining a hose so when you slam on your brakes, the hose pops like a balloon.

We had words that I can't repeat here..


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have no issue with them watching. I used to work alone and a HO was standing watching me I started asking him to hand me things.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I had one hovering over me when i was 17 doing a panel change in the closet of a levit home. I let a good SBD beer fart go and he faded rather quickly. House wives used tolike to watch me work, one donned me the "dancing electrician". That was good. I had some annoying cop destroying his own home with his DIY projects keep asking me questions on how to do his projects while i was doing a panel change. He's goona be running alot of 12/2 and 10/2 in his up coming projects.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't mind who watches me work. Just don't get in the way. Asking me questions is ok also as long as they wait until I take a break. 
I also watch when people come work in my house. I let them know I'll be in and out while they do what they need to do. If they object I just let them know that my house is filled with cam's. 
Had a painter who did my outside last year. I came home from work and he wanted payment for the prep, caulking and two coats he said they did that day. 
He laughed when I told him what time he did the 1 coat. 
He took the 1/2 payment when I showed him the video on my cell. 

Some people love to try and cheat.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Here there are lots of farmers, so they are generally home when you are working. Most of them like to watch. Some are annoying, some are cool.


----------



## BobBob (Aug 14, 2010)

*Watching*

Labor Rates

$ 40 / hr

$ 50 / hr if you watch

$ 60 / hr if you watch and talk 

$ 100 / hr if you watch, talk, and help


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I got called to a doublewide trailer one time for no water. Turned out the pump was running, the well was dry. As i was about to leave, he said well I have a few switches to be changed, Can you do that while you're here? Sure.
Go inside, he hands me 5 decor switches for each room. His house had the self contained devices, so I had to remove devices, cut bigger hole for old work box, rewire. 3 people followed me from room to room, forming a semicircle behind me to watch as I do each room. You'd think they would have seen enough after two


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I got called to a doublewide trailer one time for no water. Turned out the pump was running, the well was dry. As i was about to leave, he said well I have a few switches to be changed, Can you do that while you're here? Sure.
> Go inside, he hands me 5 decor switches for each room. His house had the self contained devices, so I had to remove devices, cut bigger hole for old work box, rewire. 3 people followed me from room to room, forming a semicircle behind me to watch as I do each room. You'd think they would have seen enough after two


They wanted to see if the screws were vertical or horizontal when you finished.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*Who watches who ?*

" housewives watch me work " , I don't mind at all , but that see through house coat , and the ...would you care for a drink....makes me wonder if its in my job description. One late night, I had a Revlon model , past many drinks ....hips as high as my shoulders...oh, your one of the nice ones...

It is amazing that they can pick up something off the floor ...and not bend there knees.

Donald " Outstanding citizen of the Conch Republic"


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't much care who watches. As long as I'm not bumping into them every time I turn around. 

I think the people who get really upset about people watching are the people who really aren't all that confident in what they're doing. I'm 100% confident in what I do at all times, and as a result, I don't mind people watching. If they want to speak, however, that's a horse of another color. One thing I can't stand is someone yapping in my ear when I'm trying to work.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I don't mind who watches me work. Just don't get in the way. Asking me questions is ok also as long as they wait until I take a break.
> I also watch when people come work in my house. I let them know I'll be in and out while they do what they need to do. If they object I just let them know that my house is filled with cam's.
> Had a painter who did my outside last year. I came home from work and he wanted payment for the prep, caulking and two coats he said they did that day.
> He laughed when I told him what time he did the 1 coat.
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another sparky told me a similar story....guy got a a painter to quote his house and insisted that the Painter must use good quality paint ....Job was done guy came home and he said to the painter...Thought i told you to use brand xxxxx paint...???? He,s replied " i did".....took him inside and replayed the video of him swapping the elcheapo paint into a tin with the brand xxxxx on it...;-) Chancer....

Frank


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

With me it depends on my mood....Sometimes i dont mind other times it irk,s me.....In industrial work sometimes you get Engineers standing over you waiting for a motor to be fitted off or plc i/o fitted off....I usually tell them nicely go have a coffee,i,ll buzz you when its ready to juice up.....If they dont take the hint then i,ll be a little more direct...;-)

Frank


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't mind of they watch IF they are conversational at the same time. The ones that watch silently and won't say much I find a little awkward.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I usually don't mind them watching (they ARE paying for it afterall), but getting too chatty or demanding too much attention gets in the way of getting the job done.

I tend to make more mistakes when a HO is engaging in too much conversation while watching.


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is one that I will never forget. I was doing a service upgrade for an older gentleman and since the power was out he had 'nothing' to do. He came down in the basement with me and offered to hold a flashlight for me. There was plenty of light coming in through the open door, but I agreed. Things were going great and we were having a good conversation but, the one thing that annoyed me was everytime he was talking he would shine the light at the panel but when I was talking he was shining the light in my face. I suppose to see my mouth moving.:laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

My only problem with people watching is the ones that sneak up on you. Usually while you are quietly cursing about whatever it is you are doing or let loose that fart you've been holding in.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Most of my customer useally not a issue when they watch me from distance as long they don't get in my way and I told them never stand behind my back when I do the stripping the conductors.

One customer got hurt from that due I did gave him a warning what my motion will be { just a pretty good size bump } 

One customer been chatting like nuts there were couple way I can do is either turn my hearing aid down real low like someone is whispering me or I reply to them in sign langune { this part useally stop them in track } 

As far for flashligits I don't mind it as LONG they don't beam it to my face  and told them no camera flash when I do the power hook up.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I worked for a retired teacher who,after the job, asked "How much would you charge to come over and just B.S.?" neat guy.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I once did a service call in a hotel where I had to repair a stove receptacle for an Indian family living in one of the suites. The tenant didn't really speak English, but I made it understood what I needed to fix and he moved the stove for me and stood there while I worked.

But every time I looked up he was a few inches closer. This went on for ten minutes until the guy was literally crammed behind the damn stove next to me with his face in what I was doing. :blink: I usually don't mind people watching and jaw boning, but that was way over the comfort line.

-John


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I worked for a retired teacher who,after the job, asked "How much would you charge to come over and just B.S.?" neat guy.


I had a similar experience decades ago. Did some work for a couple who were both college professors. We "chatted" while I worked, and when I was finished we sat and had coffee and "chatted" for a couple of hours. They both were very wonderful people. A rare occurrence indeed.

I often wondered what a couple of people with PHDs would find interesting in me. I did not feel like they were talking down to me, it was very pleasant.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

A tile guy I know, who said that a HO had him doing his bath floor, wanted him to show him how to tile as he was planning to do the rest of the bath walls.
Said he took his time and buttered the back of each tile laboriously until the guy had enough and left. Then he did it the way he normally would. He got the rest of the work, :thumbup:\


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

JohnR said:


> A tile guy I know, who said that a HO had him doing his bath floor, wanted him to show him how to tile as he was planning to do the rest of the bath walls.
> Said he took his time and buttered the back of each tile laboriously until the guy had enough and left. Then he did it the way he normally would. He got the rest of the work, :thumbup:\


LOL!!!!!...Nice one ;-)

Frank


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

redline9k said:


> My boss and I showed up at a service upgrade the other day and the HO seemed very curious and asked if we would mind if he watched "without getting in the way".
> 
> My boss dropped a few hints that he did not approve, but ultimately let the guy watch from a distance. The guy was nice, seemed to have a genuine interest (as opposed to just making sure we didnt mess up his house), but it was a little odd being shadowed by the HO.
> 
> Have you ever let the HO watch as you do your job?


Yeah.........If the HO starts lookin' you can't tell him, "Please leave me alone so that I can do my work you Home Depot trained HO!" That wouldn't be nice. Usually the HO stay there to talk and have a good time. While we work, they talk to us and my dad teaches them something.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The best advice I heard is to ask the H.O. to hold a wiggy for you and then put the test leads across a 240V source. Vibrates the wiggy pretty good, they yelp and drop it, and then leave you alone.

Never tried that myself, personally. I don't mind homeowners watching me. It's their house, after all. Usually I just explain to them why I'm doing what I'm doing so it doesn't seem like I'm just randomly f**king around and charging them for it.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> The best advice I heard is to ask the H.O. to hold a wiggy for you and then put the test leads across a 240V source. Vibrates the wiggy pretty good, they yelp and drop it, and then leave you alone.


:laughing::laughing:

If I ever go to a house where the HO is a jerk........I'll do that trick.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

No. To dangerous. Plus they only get in the fcking way.


----------



## South Jersey Sparky (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want me to do the job-ordinary time
If you want to watch-time and a quarter
If you want to help-Time and a half
If you want me to repair your F**k up-Double time.


----------



## RedHeadElectric (Feb 11, 2011)

...depends on what she looks like...:thumbsup:


----------

